# JSF und was nun?



## Guest (14. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

meine Webanwendungen entwickle ich alle in JSF. Nun will ich dazu neue Technologien dazu einsetzen. Was mich sehr interessieren würde wären Hibernates.

Ist es sinnvoll auf Hibernates zu setzen?

Was ist Spring in Bezug auf Hibernates?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Feb 2008)

du setzt die Techologie nur um ihrer selbst willen ein, ohne sie zu brauchen, zu wissen wofür sie benutzt wird, ob sie gut oder schlecht geeignet ist usw?
früher gabs erst Anforderungen, dann wurde die Technologie dazu ausgewäht oder erfunden,
heute andersrum?


baue in dein Programm Antimaterie und Nanotechologie ein,
das ist cool..


----------



## Atze (14. Feb 2008)

der war gut


----------



## ARadauer (14. Feb 2008)

naja oft setzt man neue Technologien ein um damit vertraut zu sein, wenn man sie braucht. Wer braucht privat schon J2EE, aber viele versuchen sich daran um etwas zu lernen.


----------



## Gast (14. Feb 2008)

genau es geht ums lernen, wenn ich nichts neues probiere stehe ich auf der Stelle.

wenn es nichts ist wird die Technolgoe auch nicht benutzt. Immer diese sinnfreien Posts hier.


----------



## bronks (14. Feb 2008)

@Gast:
Erzähl ein bissl davon was eine Deiner Apps macht, die Du evtl. updaten möchtest. Dann könnten wird Dir eine Technologie vorschlagen, die Du darin sinnvoll einsetzen könntest.


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2008)

Wenn du dir Middlewaretechnologien anschauen willst, bist du mit EJB2/EJB3 (ersteres nur, wenn man mal mit EJB2-Projekten in Berührung kommen sollte, ansonsten gleich EJB3, macht dank Annotations wesentlich mehr Spaß) und dem Spring Framework sicherlich gut dabei. Wenns um die Persistenz der Daten geht, dann kannst dir Hibernate und JPA anschauen. Ersters ist afaik das meist eingesetzte ORM-Framework am Markt, letzteres das Standard-ORM-Framework für JEE 5, wenn es nach Sun geht (hat auch mit den Entitäten eine super Integration mit EJB3). Für die Weboberfläche ist JSF mit den ganzen Gui-Frameworks (IceFaces, RichFaces, die Apache Projekte etc.) sicherlich sehr angesagt, aber Struts 2 oder das ZK Framework sind sicherlich auch einen Blick wert. Damit hast du schonmal die wichtigsten Bereiche, die man aus dem MVC-Pattern kennt, abgedeckt. Natürlich kann man sich später da noch weiter spezialisieren und unterstützende Frameworks sich anschauen (z. B. JBoss Seam, JNDI/JMS und was weiß ich noch alles). Auch sehr angesagt ist derzeit im Rahmen des SOA-Hypes, alles und jeden als WebService anzubieten. Da ist natürlich eine Option Java6-WebServices, die dank Annotations sehr leicht erstellt sind. Ansonsten ist auch Apache Axis 2 einen Blick wert.

Wie du siehst, um einen umfassenden Überblick zu bekommen gibt es (viel zu) viele Frameworks, die zum Ziel führen  Man müsste, wie schon gesagt, genau wissen was du willst um dir besser helfen zu können. Willst du später im Bereich Web/JEE als Programmierer/Softwarearchitekt deine Brötchen verdienen, solltest du mit den genannten Frameworks schon ein bischen was anfangen können. Geht es nur um die eigene Website oder die Seite des WoW-Clans, dann kann man sich da natürlich schon sehr spezialisieren.

Greetz


----------



## number8 (15. Feb 2008)

Vielleicht setzt Du ja schon Facelets ein?


----------

